# Toll bridge



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Thought me and Boss dogg would hit the snows side of the toll bridge bridge yesterday. water was just about the worst I have ever seen. it was worse than chocolate milk. Couldn't see 1 foot infront of ya. I was tossin a a 1/4 oz chatrusse flasher kroc spoon and couldn't see it. I switched to 1/4 oz and 3/8 oz spro glow buck tail with the white gulp curl tails, couldn't even see them. Boss Dogg was toosin clams on 4 oz and not even the crabs were bitin. best part if the day was I got to try my new Itasca waders from Big Camo.com and I got to see Boss Dogg take out some poor little bird with 4 oz of lead. She casted, and the bird took off and BLAM!, took that bird out. dropped him where he flew. I think next time I go duck huntin I'm taken her with her 9ft Ocean Master and 4 oz. I'm garunteed a duck then!!!!!!!


----------



## DDinPA (May 6, 2008)

Hey Dogg; Headed your way at the end of next month. You refered to the "toll bridge", is that the one btwn Wildwood and SH?

Also thought I'd take the kids and try their luck at Grassy Sound when I'm not playing in the waves.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

The toll bridge I'm refering to is the one between Wildwood Crest and Cape May. 

As for Grassy Sound, they charge there now. I think it's $4.50 which alows you to fish from 6 am til midnight. I don't remember what he chagres for kids but I do know that he charges $2.00 if the kids don't fish. 

When it gets closer let me know when you're comin down if I'm off lets do some fishin.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Dogg ... reminds me of the time I caught a robin taking off from the 100yd marker at the driving range ... blam ... feathers flying 

Man, that bridge can be a tough place on a good day ... seems like even when the water is clear there's always weed or crabs to thwart your efforts ... I'll only fish there 1/2 hour before high to 1/2 hour after from now on, unless it's to toss metal.


----------

